# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  فارس باشا المعايطة.. من رجال الوفاء والزعامة

## Ja'afar Ayed Maaitah

فارس يوسف مصطفى المعايطة.. من رجال الوفاء والزعامة




 تكتنز الذاكرة الوطنية بذكر رجالات كبار، كان لهم دور مؤثر في بناء أردن اليوم، متحملين أعباء مرحلة التأسيس مع قادة الثورة العربية من بني هاشم، محافظين على عهد البناء والتعاضد، في سبيل تشييد وطن أنموذج، فيه خصوصية الثقافة الاجتماعية، التي كانت إحدى دعائم بناء الدولة.
فالصبغة العشائرية لم تكن إلا إحدى الركائز الأساسية التي أسست للأنظمة الإدارية ، حيث شكلت العشيرة في الحقبة العثمانية وحدة إدارية متمتعة بما يشبه الحكم الذاتي، في محاولة لتملص الدولة من واجباتها، فكان الإهمال سمة تلك المرحلة ما دفع العشائر لتطوير أدوات حكمها المحلي، ومن هنا برز دور شيخ العشيرة، الذي نمى مركزه، حتى صار حاكما محليا، بل وأعظم دورا، وأقدر على ضبط الأمور وحل أصعب المشاكل وأكثرها تعقيدا، بكلمة واحدة أو بعض كلمات.
في أقسى فترات الحكم العثماني للمنطقة، في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر، نحو عام 1898م، ولد الشيخ فارس المعايطة، في كنف ابيه الشيخ يوسف وتربى على يد عمه الشيخ القاضي العشائري جعفر مصطفى المعايطة لأنشغال ابيه بأمور السياسة  والعشيرة في بلدة أدر الناهضة على ربوة تشرف على سهول خصبة ومنحدرات شاهقة، وعشيرته تعد من العشائر الأردنية الضاربة جذورها إلى قبيلة بني تميم النجدية، وكان لهم شأن كبير في نجد.
كانت لهم دار حكم تشبه القلعة، في منطقة تسمى ''صبحا'' وقد لقبوا باسمها فيما يعرف لدى العشائر ''النخوة'' خاصة عند احتدام المعارك، فإلى اليوم ينادون بـ(أخوات صبحا)، لكن طبيعة العشائر المتحركة، دفعت بهم شمالا إلى المناطق الأكثر خصبا، فاستقروا في منطقة الكرك، وقد قوي بأس هذه العشيرة، حتى صارت من بين العشائر الأساسية في الكرك، التي تعد حاضرة زاهرة من حواضر الأردن.
ولد فارس المعايطة في بيت والده ذائع الصيت الشيخ يوسف المعايطة، وقد كان يكبره شقيقه سلامة ، الذي كان له أثر وذكر طيب مازالت تلهج به الألسن، وقد أخذ فارس حظه من التربية البدوية القاسية، التي تعامل الطفل باعتباره رجلا صغيرا، عليه تقليد الرجال ومرافقتهم، وتعلم ركوب الخيل وحمل السلاح، وربما ممارسة الرعي بقطعان الماشية.
وكان من عادة شيوخ العشائر الذين يهيئون أبناءهم للنهوض بالأعباء القادمة، أن لا يلين في تربية أبنائه، بل يأخذون دورا منذ نعومة أظفارهم، في ملازمة ''الشق'' وحفظ الشعر والقصص، والتعلم من ما يدور حولهم من أحداث، وحوارات تعد باب التعلم الأهم، لكنه حصل على تعليم أولى لدى الكتاب الذي يتلقى الطفل من خلاله مبادئ القراءة والكتابة، ويتقن بعض العمليات الحسابية البسيطة، بالإضافة لحفظ بعض السور من القرآن الكريم.
التحق فارس المعايطة بالمدرسة الراشدية الموجودة في الكرك، تمكن من الدراسة فيها لفترة من الزمن، وكان في نشأته شجاعا، ومقداما وقد شارك في عدد من المعارك التي خاضها دفاعا عن عشيرته وأهله، وأبلى فيها بلاء حسنا، فكان مهابا ومحبوبا في الوقت نفسه، وقريبا من الناس، وقد تعلم كثير من والده شيخ مشايخ المعايطة وأحلافهم، وراقب ما يتم في ''شق'' بيت الشعر الذي يقيم فيه ومع والده.
كانت العشائر تتنقل طلبا للكلاء والماء، حيث يعد ''شق'' الشيخ جامعة لتعلم فن الحياة، وكيفية معاملة الناس وحل قضاياهم، وهو دور اضطلعت به عائلته على مر الأيام، فبعد وفاة والده الشيخ يوسف، تسلم أعباء زعامة العشيرة شقيقه الشيخ سلامة، الذي كانت له بصمات واضحة في مرحلة حاسمة من تاريخ الأردن والأردنيين.
عندما توفي عام 1944م، أصبح فارس شيخ مشايخ المعايطة، حاملا على أكتافه إرثا كبيرا، من الذكر الطيب وخدمة الناس، والإسهام في بناء قدرات هذا الوطن في ظل أحلك الظروف، وقد عمل على رعاية شؤون العشيرة، وحل مشاكلها وقضاياها، وحافظ على دورها في الكرك، وعلى الساحة الوطنية الأوسع، وبذلك كان له دور اجتماعي كبير وفاعل، حيث يحسب حسابه وحساب عشيرته في تحريك الأحداث ضمن الوسط المحيط.
عرف فارس المعايطة، بقوة الشخصية وعمق تأثيرها، ومقدرته عالية في حل المشاكل ومساعدة كل من كان صاحب حاجة، حيث برز كقاض عشائر من طراز رفيع، ويعتبر القضاء إحدى أهم مقومات أي مجتمع، وهو ضابط لشؤونها، وصمام الأمان لاستقرار أي مجتمع، وقد ذاعت شهرته في القضاء العشائري حتى غدا حجة، وغالبا ما يلجأ إليه بعض القضاة العشائريين طلبا للمشورة في الأمور الصعبة، حيث تميز بالعدل والوعي، وتقصي الحقيقة مهما كلف الأمر، فهو من عائلة بيت للزعامة، ومرجع في القضاء، وهو أمر منحه مكانة مرموقة، وكلمة مسموعة مكنته من الاضطلاع بدور اجتماعي وعشائري مؤثر، مما دفعه للمساهمة في الأحداث الهامة التي جرت على ساحة الكرك أو على الساحة الأردنية بشكل عام.
ونظرا لما شكله فارس المعايطة من حضور قوي، وشخصية نافذة صاحبة رأي وحكمة، وتقديرا للدور الذي نهض به خدمة لناسه ووطنه، فقد منحه جلالة الملك عبد الله الأول مؤسس المملكة الأردنية، لقب (باشا) وكان ذلك عام 1947م، وكانت تجمع بينه وبين الملك عبد الله الأول صداقة محبة متبادلة، أساسها الاحترام والعمل من أجل الأردن وأهله، وهي علاقة ممتدة ربطت بين شقيق سلامة المعايطة والأمير عبد الله حينها، ثم تواصلت مع الشيخ فارس، الذي حفظ الود وصان الحب والولاء لهذه القيادة الهاشمية، ففارس أصبح من رجالات الأردن، الذين اكتسبوا شهرة واسعة ومحبة فاقت حدود منطقته الكرك، علما أن الكرك ومنذ فجر التاريخ وهو في عمق الحضارة العربية الإنسانية، تقدم الرجال تلو الرجال، ولم تغب عن ساحة الحدث في عصر من العصور، أو في فترة من الفترات، وكانت في مرحلة التأسيس أهم المدن الأردنية، وأكثرها تقديرا في التقسيمات الإدارية أواخر العهد العثماني.
بعد إعلان الاستقلال قامت المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، على أسس عصرية من الديمقراطية والتشريعات الحديثة، وقد نظمت في البلاد أول انتخابات تشريعية، لاختيار أعضاء أول مجلس نواب في عهد المملكة، وقد خاض فارس المعايطة هذه الانتخابات، وتمكن من الفوز بها بالتزكية، مما يدلل على المكانة التي أحتلها في قلوب الناس، والحب الكبير الذي حظي به، وقد مكنه العمل في مجلس النواب، من المشاركة في سن القوانين والتشريعات التي كانت البلاد في أمس الحاجة إليها في أول نشأة المملكة، حيث اطلع على ما يجري في الأردن من أقصاه إلى أقصاه، وزادت من علاقاته مع رجالات الأردن، كما تمكن من تعميق خبرته بالعمل العام، الذي جعل منه علامة فارقة في وقته ومكانه.
لقد تجاوزت شهرة فارس المعايطة، الوطن وتردد ذكره في الجزيرة العربية وبلاد الشام والعراق، وورد ذكره في كتاب دليل الطبقة الراقية (مشاهد من مصر والشرق الأوسط) الذي صدر عام 1951م، وضم شخصيات كبيرة من العالم العربي، وقد اشتمل الكتاب على صورة لفارس وتعريف به، ومن اللافت أن نسخة الكتاب جاءته إهداء من الملك فاروق ملك مصر والسودان حينها، وهذا حدث يحمل معناه العميق، لرجل عظيم الشأن، جميل التواضع، ملأ حياته بالعمل وخدمة بلده وأمته، ولم يختلف عليه أحد، ففيه إغاثة للملهوف، وإكرام للضيف، ومساعدة الضعفاء، والحكم بين الناس بالعدل، وهذه من أصعب وأدق الأمور، ولم يرد له حكم في قضية.
كان فارس المعايطة خير مثال على رجال هذا الوطن الأعزاء، خدم الأردن وآلاف بين الناس، ولم يأخذ الشطط، بل كان واعيا ومتزنا، ويرى في الأردن واحة أمنة تستحق منا أن نكد من أجلها، ولا نتوقف عن العمل والعطاء لحظة واحدة، وهذا ما قام به طيلة حياته، حتى توفاه الله عام 1968م، تاركا عمله الصالح يحدث الأجيال عن نموذج من رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا عليه، وما ذكرنا لهم إلا عرفا وتقديرا، للطيبين الأخيار من أبناء هذا الوطن. 
نتصرف يسير 
جعفر عايدمعايطة
Ja'afar Ayed Maaitah العنوان:

----------


## دموع الغصون

ذاكرة وطنية رائعة وغنية بأعلام و رجالات حفرو العطاء و قدموا الكثير لهذا الوطن الغالي 
سرني جداً المرور من هنا والتعرف على هذا العلم الشامخ من نشامى هذا الوطن

----------

